# Olds Delta 88 troubles



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I drive an old Delta 88 and I love the car. There's one big problem, though. It willshut off on its own sometimes; just going down the highway or in the driveway. And it frequently shuts the radio and lights down for a second and the speedometer drops. When that happens the serv. eng. soon light flashes but doesn't stay on. Is there anything that I could do to fix it without having to pay up the @$$ for a mechanic to look at it?
Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

It could be your ignition switch, try wiggling it around with the car running to see if it shuts off to include the tilt steering up and down, one of the ignition wires may have worn through the insulation and grounding out on the steering colum.
If this is it, then replacing the switch isn't that hard to do. Even ez'er if it's a worn through insulation, just splice it and use heat shrink or electrical tape.
Good luck! :beer:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

It does sound like an ignition switch that is worn out and losing contact. On most vehicles the switch is located toward the bottom of the steering shaft by the brake pedal. The key switch on the column pushes and pulls a rod down the column to the ignition switch. The new ignition switch usually comes with mounting instructions. You will probably have to drop the column off the dash and rest the sterring wheel on the seat to mount the switch.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright, thanks guys! I'm 99% sure it's that. My dad warned me when he gave me the car that the ignition may ned replacing because he had one incident with it. He didn't go into details what had happened and when I made it a month without any issues I thought maybe it was a fluke and had forgotten all about it untill now.

Thanks!
Alex


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Pull and clean your battery terminals.

Sounds like a loose cable.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

can also be an ignition coil beginning to fail


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Check all the frame grounds under the hood.
What year 88 is it. I have several service manuals for 98 & 88's from about 1982 up to 1999. Some have truble tree paths to follow to solve the problem.

 Al


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Ignition switch or coil pack.


----------

